

The rails command and exec(2) - jstorimer
http://jstorimer.com/2011/12/20/rails-and-exec.html

======
bradleyland
Peaked my curiosity!

Where in I benchmark the difference:
[http://www.bradlanders.com/2011/12/20/rails-rails-vs-
scriptr...](http://www.bradlanders.com/2011/12/20/rails-rails-vs-scriptrails/)

~~~
jstorimer
Awesome! Thanks for validating that :)

